# Christmas Flu Outbreak



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Department of Health's director of immunisation, Professor David Salisbury, said: "Flu has started earlier this year than last year and the figures show an increase in the number of people consulting their GPs with flu-like illnesses.

"If you think you have flu, stay at home, drink plenty of fluids and take medicines like aspirin or paracetamol for your symptoms."

The signs are this is going to be a bad outbreak I hope it doesnt spoil your fun this year  

What is your favourite remedy for the flu?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The stay at home advice is great. My employers are introducing a "no pay for the first three days of sick leave" policy from 1st January.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Are we talking proper flu here or man flu (heavy cold) cos proper flu you would not be able to get out of bed for a week never mind go to work?

I think all employers should do the 3 day rule cos we have a right set of mallingerereeressres at our place :roll: 

We have a semi flexi time in place and if they feel like a duvet day they can make their time up - but nah they would rather get paid and stay in bed festering or in some cases going out shopping.

On saying that I do think that staying off with a heavy cold is good perhaps that should be the exception. Usually when I get a cold I lose my voice - can you hear the cheering chez Greenie? Can hardly do my job though with no voice am paid to talk (Greenie heaven!).

Greenie


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

greenie


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Colds*

I think by now all in our family have been a victim of the annual round of Christmas Colds. My wife caught it in October and still has a bad cough.
I succumed three weeks ago and hopefully am seeing the end of it.
We have tried various propritary cures and decided Beechams all in one the most effective.
My late fathers cure was hot milk whisky and honey. I got through almosy half a bottle of Scotch to no avail, very nice though.

I have had Hong Kong and Asian Flu. And on both occasions I was so ill that at the time wether I survived seemed of little consequence to me.

The first casualty has occured at mothers sheltered accomodation.
an 88 year old lady diagnosed with Bronchitis on Friday and found dead in bed on Sunday. Probably not such a bad end.
As mother always says Pneumonia used to be called the old mans friend.

On that cheerfull note whilst in this period of insomnia ( I have to let Father Christmas in) 
I wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a speedy recovery.

Steve


----------

